# Updated info



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

I wanted to give an update on whats been going on...

The contract has finally been signed, and medical taken care of.:clap2:

My husband and I fly to Mexico City in a few weeks.
While he is working, I will have an agent recommended by the company show me around to look at some listing and narrow done where to live.

I'm extremely excited for the new changes in our lives, and believe that the States will only be a place to visit and not to live.

His official move 9/10/12

We will be staying in the Lomas de Chapultepec area.
Any good places to eat and enjoy the culture while we're there???

Thanks all.... this has been by far the best place to receive help and info!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tresninos said:


> We will be staying in the Lomas de Chapultepec area.
> Any good places to eat and enjoy the culture while we're there???


The Lomas de Chapultepec is a lovely area, but it's not one where I spend any time, so I can't recommend any good places to eat there. However, depending on what you mean by "the culture", I could recommend places of interest to visit in other parts of the city.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

tresninos said:


> I wanted to give an update on whats been going on...
> 
> The contract has finally been signed, and medical taken care of.:clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats and enjoy! I remember when all of my things were ready to make the move. It is exciting.
BTW the date you posted would be 9Oct2012 in Mexico.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nicely done! Enjoy your adventure!


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I remember when all of my things were ready to make the move. It is exciting.
> BTW the date you posted would be 9Oct2012 in Mexico.


Wouldn't it be 10Sep2012 ???

Thanks...that will take time to adjust


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The Lomas de Chapultepec is a lovely area, but it's not one where I spend any time, so I can't recommend any good places to eat there. However, depending on what you mean by "the culture", I could recommend places of interest to visit in other parts of the city.


The company has an apartment there..its free!!!

Culture-things to do and see.
I hope not all of our time will be spent working.

Is it safe???


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tresninos said:


> Wouldn't it be 10Sep2012 ???


Mexico follows the European system of dd/mm/yyyy. So 9/10/2012 is 9 Oct 2012.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok just got the details
Staying at Las Suites in Polanco.

I will assume since I have read on this forum that there are great places to eat and things to do in the Polanco area..I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The all-suites property lookes very nice. Congrats. :clap2:

The location is a good one. It's almost at the point where Polanco transitions into Lomas de Chapultepec and the Las Palmas neighborhoods. They're very upscale. There are many restaurants in the entire area. For "Western" (USA and Brit) there's Winston Churchill's. It's a landmark restaurant in the expat community and its a 'stones throw' from where you'll be staying. I think you can walk the entire area throughout the day without concern for your safety. There are fine restaurants along Avenida Paseo de las Palmas and Presidente Masaryk, and also throughout the Polanco colonias. You'll be within easy reach/nice walk (if you feel like exploring) of at least two shopping centers. The suite location will be a good base from which to explore potential rental properties.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

tresninos said:


> Ok just got the details
> Staying at Las Suites in Polanco.
> 
> I will assume since I have read on this forum that there are great places to eat and things to do in the Polanco area..I shouldn't have a problem.


Here are some additional ideas:

Resources to help you make the most of your time this first visit:

*Tiempo Libre *(Spanish): It’s a “what’s happening in Mexico City” guide which provides a wealth of information. Sold at magazine stores and news stands throughout the city. Also a more limited online version (mostly free).

Tiempo Libre

*Restaurants de Mexico*: A reasonably good website highlighting many of the city’s restaurants, providing a range of information including maps. An online magazine.

Restaurantes de Mexico, El portal nmero uno de restaurantes en Mxico Mapas de Restaurantes, Recomendaciones, Promociones

*Chilango magazine*: A popular website providing a lot of entertainment and dining information for the city. Probably tends to favor younger than older people, but if you’re in the middle I think you’ll find a lot of helpful restaurant/entertainment information. Online.

Restaurantes | Chilango.com

*Good Food in Mexico City*: A website promoted by Nicholas Gilman who has written a book on the topic. His partner has written a good guidebook to the city, also.

Good Food In Mexico City

*David Lida - Mostly Mexico City*: A blog promoted by a good writer in Mexico City who offers a serious and often amusing insight to the city. Worth a look.

David Lida

*My Mexican Kitchen*: A good food blog for Mexico, with a lot of on-the-mark information for Colonias Roma and Condesa in Mexico City. Maintained by “Anonimo” who posts to this forum. Check it out.

My Mexican Kitchen

*Turibus*: This is a double-decker bus which has several routes in the city. It’s a hop-on/hop-off bus where you pay a fare for the day and for that you can see many of the highlights of the city without worrying about are you on the right bus, in the right neighborhood, where are the principal sights to see. There’s a stop near where you’ll be staying. I highly recommend this bus as a way to acclimate yourself and in a half day see many things you’ll make note of to visit at a later time.

TURIBUS

I hope some of this proves useful.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Longford said:


> Here are some additional ideas:
> 
> Resources to help you make the most of your time this first visit:
> 
> ...


Will definitely read through all..thanks


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the plug, Sr, Longford. "My Mexican Kitchen" does not confine itself to foods and restaurants of el D.F. but wherever we may roam in search of good eating. The latest post, earlier today, is about Restaurante Parrilla y Canilla, in Morelia, Michoacán.

But, as you may see from past posts, we love dining in Mexico City.

Saludos,
Anonimo


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok so my husband's big move is almost here. He officially moves on tuesday.
He found a place 3 blocks from his job in Chapultepec ( did I spell it right ).
It borders the area of Polanco. Polanco was pretty expensive and some places were horrible for the money.
He ended up with a 1 bedroom with all the bells and whistles. So American.....
They have his Visa and strange they opened a bank account for him at IXE, that seems to be the new bank they are dealing with for employee pay.
He will take one of our dogs down during christmas time. Whichever the kids decide he can have.
As for me, I guess I will have to go down a few more times. I wasn't thrilled about Polanco area, but the people are extremely nice wherever you went.
To be continued....


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tresninos said:


> Ok so my husband's big move is almost here. He officially moves on tuesday.
> He found a place 3 blocks from his job in Chapultepec ( did I spell it right ).
> It borders the area of Polanco. Polanco was pretty expensive and some places were horrible for the money.
> He ended up with a 1 bedroom with all the bells and whistles. So American.....
> ...



I'll be moving to DF in October/November. I'll be living fairly close to there up the Reforma ave a few km. I feel ya on the Polanco area, but it can be fun to go out to eat in a few areas. Next time you are there go to Puerta Madera. Can't go wrong.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> I'll be moving to DF in October/November. I'll be living fairly close to there up the Reforma ave a few km. I feel ya on the Polanco area, but it can be fun to go out to eat in a few areas. Next time you are there go to Puerta Madera. Can't go wrong.


Yes.. restaurants galore.So many to choose from.We walked and walked. I am a picky eater, but I tried anything that didn't have meat.
Reforma thats it! Thats where he will be living.
Puerta Madera,is that off President in Polanco? You have to make reservation???
A little more upper class??


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

tresninos said:


> Yes.. restaurants galore.So many to choose from.We walked and walked. I am a picky eater, but I tried anything that didn't have meat.
> Reforma thats it! Thats where he will be living.
> Puerta Madera,is that off President in Polanco? You have to make reservation???
> A little more upper class??


its on Masaryk in Polanco. No reservation needed on weekdays, on weekends its preferred. They have good fish dishes there as well as meat. Not too terribly upperclass, but not TGI Fridays either.

Does he like football and Sundays hanging out with the guys BBQing and having some beers or wine? I am looking to get a group together to watch the games on Sunday (even Saturday for college ball) once I arrive.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> its on Masaryk in Polanco. No reservation needed on weekdays, on weekends its preferred. They have good fish dishes there as well as meat. Not too terribly upperclass, but not TGI Fridays either.
> 
> Does he like football and Sundays hanging out with the guys BBQing and having some beers or wine? I am looking to get a group together to watch the games on Sunday (even Saturday for college ball) once I arrive.


Are you kidding he's a screamer...... like they can hear him :tape:
Yep let me know.
We did eat there. It was good food.
Though I have to say Mexicans love there mole sauce.
Different mole and on everything.
Towards the end I was done.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tresninos said:


> Yes.. restaurants galore.So many to choose from.We walked and walked. I am a picky eater, but I tried anything that didn't have meat.
> Reforma thats it! Thats where he will be living.
> Puerta Madera,is that off President in Polanco? You have to make reservation???
> A little more upper class??


I live a few blocks off Reforma near the Angel. Polanco restaurants are a bit out of my price-range, but I'd be happy to show you around my neighborhood and its more modest selection of restaurants and cafes. If you like vegetarian food, you'll love the falafel sandwiches at the Lebanese cafe a couple of blocks from my apartment!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cool. I'm a young professional (33) with a Mexican wife and 3 girls. I like to have my time with the guys when I can get it to keep my testosterone levels up!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the progress. Sounds like all is going well. The bank thing is a normal situation. Employers open accounts for employees into which the salary is deposited bi-monthly. There will likely also be some other benefits he'll learn about. IXE is a good bank, from what I know of it. I'm in Mexico City this week. It rained cats and dogs this evening. Nothing right now. Winter is coming in a couple of months so make certain the husband has a warm jacket with him. I find the quality of clothing better in the USA than here. Certainly less expensive. . If the apartment doesn't have a space heater he/you might want to pick one up after arrival. Apartments in the D.F. are rarely heated. And this is a business suit environment, if he doesn't already know it. It's more dressy in business here than in the USA. Suit and tie as compared to business casual or sportcoat, shirt/tie. He'll want to make a good impression, right from the start. People will be watching him. Co-workers.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Well we were there a few weeks ago and hail came down fo a while. Iof course was scared sh*t. I thought the windshield in the taxi was going to shatter. Found out thats normal. The comany wore suits but no tie. Dress for the job you want not the job your in!!!!
I will have him find out about the heater.It's a new building.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

It rains quite a bit in Mexico City. I have only been there a handful of times when it hailed like that and yes, it was a little crazy. Your commute time seems to double if not triple if its precipitating in any way.

I don't think the business culture (dress wise) is _too_ much different in Mexico than in the US depending on the industry. Mexico City is a huge city like NYC so you will see more business casual and business formal people walking around on the streets. Its refreshing to see business people from all walks of like taking pride in how they dress, even if they are selling cell phones at the local Telcel.

I also agree with the comment regarding dress for the job you want, not the one you have. "Fit in; Stand out" is one of my mottos. I have always been a sportcoat and jeans guy, but over the last few years and promotions, I am slowly falling into the dress slacks and suit category. Its nice. People treat you much different.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Is this a manana thing....

His start date in Mexico was last Wednesday after a week of training in the states ( official date September 10 ).
No visa means also no bank account. They bank with Santander currently and are switching to IXE.But have not done so yet. They will pay him at the end of the month.This is the comapnies plan is to give him a check, go with him to the bank to cash it against the company funds and then wire me what I would need. As far as taxes go they will back tract that amount when they get the visa and bank account.
Still issues with medical. They gave major medical, no doctor visits. So for the last few week prior to his start date he still seems to be working on this.
Issues with signing contract on the apartment. The attorney for the company and the owners attorney have been going back and forth. We are renting the apartment howver the owner wanted the company to fill out and submit documents on his behalf. At this point now it comes down to the owner wants my husband to buy insurance for the apartment 9000 pesos, in the event he doesn't pay or damages it ( they actually wanted the company to insure it for the full amount and they said no ). This is still on top of the 1st month rent and security.

I'm stressed because every turn it seems to be something new.
Is this how things are done?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Never heard of such problems in our area. Perhaps you should look for another abode, as it sounds like the landlord is either running a scam or has serious trust issues. Either way, I would not want to do any kind of business with him.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

*Apartments for ISE's*



RVGRINGO said:


> Never heard of such problems in our area. Perhaps you should look for another abode, as it sounds like the landlord is either running a scam or has serious trust issues. Either way, I would not want to do any kind of business with him.



International service employees (ISE) of medium to larger companies come and go at the pleasure of their employer. It is not uncommon for a landlord to want either the company to sign the lease as the renter or to ask for the company to act as "fiador" to guarantee the lease. This protects the landlord in case the ISE is reassigned prior to the expiration of the lease in which case the landlord would be without much protection if there was not some form of guarantee in place. The company in turn wants to be able to terminate the lease as easily and cheaply as possible. Thus, it is not uncommon for negotiations to take place.

In my case, the very large international company I worked for was the renter under the lease. The term of the lease was the customary 1 year with an option for 2, 1 year renewals. 2/3's of the way through my 1st renewal (my second year) I was unexpectedly reassigned back to the USA. My company had negotiated a lease which allowed it to terminate the lease without penalty as long as at least 6 months had been paid in any renewal period. This allowed the company to terminate the lease without having to pay the remaining months rent. (I lived in an apartment on Paseo de Las Palmas in Lomas de Chapultepec.)

In the D. F. it is common for the landlord to require a fiador or guarantor for the rental of a home or an apartment. Any deviation from a standard form of lease usually will end up having attorneys involved. While working in Mexico I was involved with numerous commercial leases and contracts from Mexicali to Tuxla Gutierrez. After retiring back to Mexico City area I have been involved in the rentals of an apartment in El Centro, a home in Lomas de Tecamachalco and the purchase of a home in Tlanepantla. In Mexico things take time. Form is often as important as substance in legal matters. Negotiations are not unusual. The size of the company you work for usually dictates the resources available to help a transferring ISE and the attractiveness of the benefit package received for international service.


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

michmex said:


> International service employees (ISE) of medium to larger companies come and go at the pleasure of their employer. It is not uncommon for a landlord to want either the company to sign the lease as the renter or to ask for the company to act as "fiador" to guarantee the lease. This protects the landlord in case the ISE is reassigned prior to the expiration of the lease in which case the landlord would be without much protection if there was not some form of guarantee in place. The company in turn wants to be able to terminate the lease as easily and cheaply as possible. Thus, it is not uncommon for negotiations to take place.
> 
> In my case, the very large international company I worked for was the renter under the lease. The term of the lease was the customary 1 year with an option for 2, 1 year renewals. 2/3's of the way through my 1st renewal (my second year) I was unexpectedly reassigned back to the USA. My company had negotiated a lease which allowed it to terminate the lease without penalty as long as at least 6 months had been paid in any renewal period. This allowed the company to terminate the lease without having to pay the remaining months rent. (I lived in an apartment on Paseo de Las Palmas in Lomas de Chapultepec.)
> 
> In the D. F. it is common for the landlord to require a fiador or guarantor for the rental of a home or an apartment. Any deviation from a standard form of lease usually will end up having attorneys involved. While working in Mexico I was involved with numerous commercial leases and contracts from Mexicali to Tuxla Gutierrez. After retiring back to Mexico City area I have been involved in the rentals of an apartment in El Centro, a home in Lomas de Tecamachalco and the purchase of a home in Tlanepantla. In Mexico things take time. Form is often as important as substance in legal matters. Negotiations are not unusual. The size of the company you work for usually dictates the resources available to help a transferring ISE and the attractiveness of the benefit package received for international service.


fiador that's exactly it. Well good to know that going forward.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

Re healthcare - my experience working for large international companies in Mexico is that the health care program consists of 2 components - what you referred to above which covers bigger expenses - called in spanish Gastos Medicos Mayores (or GMM for short) - this would cover the insured in case of emergency, hospitalization, surgery, etc. 

For doctor visits, most companies offer a "cash flow" program where each employee/family has X pesos to spend per year and this amount can be used for doctor visits, dental, vision, etc. Usually you pay up front for these and ask for reimbursement later. 

Once you hit a certain threshold for any given medical diagnosis (for example, 1200 pesos) you flip over and start using the GMM plan. For example, under 1200 = cash flow, over 1200 = GMM. GMM can sometimes have a deductible too so you have to figure out which plan is more beneficial to use given your situation and expenses.

It can be a little daunting to figure out the health care system here but remember, even if you pay out of pocket for a doctor visit, in my experience visiting private doctors in the Polanco (upscale) area you would rarely be charged over $100 USD for a visit - paying cash out of pocket, no insurance, no forms, etc. The usual amount I have seen for a private doctor (at least for an OB/GYN visit) is about 800 pesos (roughly 60 dollars) and each time I have spent about an hour with the doctor and been given their cell phone and email address for further contact if needed. I know this is on the high end of the spectrum for Mexico, but wanted you to be aware and be able to compare to US healthcare costs (so you are not as freaked out, hopefully).

Oh and check about the cash flow and GMM plan, you may need to get receipts from the pharmacy called Facturas in order to claim those expenses. This is separate from a cash register receipt (usually) and includes your name and some ID numbers on it (RFC).

Someone from HR should explain all of this to your hubs but it can still be a little overwhelming to navigate the first few times.

It is different, but in some ways, could actually be better.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

ABC, my understanding is that, not only did they need insurance in MX, but she and the kids are still in the US, and the insurance was provided by her husband's employment; they need US insurance as well.


----------



## ABCinATL (Jun 19, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> ABC, my understanding is that, not only did they need insurance in MX, but she and the kids are still in the US, and the insurance was provided by her husband's employment; they need US insurance as well.


Good point, I was just focusing on the Mexican side. Hopefully they can work it out to have coverage wherever they need it !!


----------



## tresninos (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes its a GMM plan but no cash flow. Only alows 1 check up to $100 per person a year.
Cobra wants $1500 a month......ouch. 
For a regular doctors visit I'm not so concerned with. I've been going to the same one for 12 years, so I would be able to work things out.
Its the specialists that are expensive.


----------

